# background checks



## chicken89 (Dec 8, 2005)

As an employer, what questions can you legally ask of a new hiree's previous employer/s?


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 8, 2005)

The only question that we will ask is whether or not the previous employer would re-hire you. That is also the only question we will answer about a former employee.


----------



## ASD (Dec 8, 2005)

in ca. you can't ask much . but their is a loop hole if your company dose any work in schools or public parks the applicant must answer all ? about drugs/drinking/criminal back ground/dmv violations

we make are applicants bring current dmv print outs with them to the interview and tell them on the phone that we will be having them finger printed and drug tested on a regaler bases.

you would be amassed as to how Manny never show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

REMEMBER IT'S YOUR A$$ ON THE LINE ! IF ONE OF YOUR PEOPLE DO SOME THINK WRONG!!


----------



## chicken89 (Dec 8, 2005)

a former employer was asked "would you rehire XX", she responded with, "no, she does not want to work here" this was taken as "there seemed to have been some problems which led me to belive that we would not make a good match" (exact words from prospective new employer).
also in an email, the prospective new employer said that "we use a uniformed corporate application reference sheet... *we are required to ask if the applicant is eligable for rehire*, and [she] said no." this statement is in contradiction to what the former employer claims was asked.


----------



## tophopper (Dec 8, 2005)

"Would you rehire XX"?


Is a yes or no question.

she responded with, "no, she does not want to work here" is not a yes or no answer. She should have replied with yes or no.

I thought you were asking hypothetically, but from your last post it seems not. Can you elaborate more on the situation? Are you the former employer? or former employee?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Dec 8, 2005)

there are companies that will do background checks for employers-- but for a nominal fee, will do one for people seeking jobs. that way, you know who you can use as a reference and who you can't... just "google" "reference verification"


----------



## Darin (Dec 8, 2005)

I found you should do many checks. Pay for the background check, check work comp for prior claims, and check their social security card. If I followed my my thoughts, I wouldn't have been robbed of over $300,000 from embezzlement, saved on work comp claims due to prior injury, and not hired a guy with a social security card that was for a woman (amazing how real they look). 
So yeah paying for a background check is much cheaper than a real disaster.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Darin, WOW 300,000? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, that hurts. How long did it take for someone to make off with that much money?


----------



## Darin (Dec 9, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> Darin, WOW 300,000? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, that hurts. How long did it take for someone to make off with that much money?



2.5 weeks if you can believe it. He worked for me for 4 years and then one month his collections sucked. He got me. I got 100,000 back from the bank as they admitted fault as he was endorsing them with my company on them and putting them in his account. I get restitution for 300 a month which is truely BS, it really is a joke. He then did it to another company in the area.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 10, 2005)

The guy should be in JAIL. Did he do any time?


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 10, 2005)

Backround check questions vary state to state, you need to check with you local labor dept. and find out what you can legally ask. Scary thing is some current employers will give great responses in the hope of getting rid of a useless employee that they cannot fire for whatever reason. Try to go back to a few different previous employers for responses. There are companies that do backround checks for a fee like others have said. Depending on the job, $$ collections or brush dragger should decide if its worth the cost. Be careful and good luck.


----------



## chicken89 (Dec 10, 2005)

my wife is currently in this situation. according to the prospective employer, "what we talked about is confidential" which implies that more was talked about. however, neither future employer nor former employer will tell us what was talked about.
we are wanting to push this legally, but we wanted to make sure we had grounds without having to pay someone to tell us. on the other hand, this "bad reference" can stop my wife from ever having a job...


----------



## tophopper (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that!

Nonetheless, it doesnt sound like a place one would truley want to work.


----------



## Darin (Dec 11, 2005)

vharrison2 said:


> The guy should be in JAIL. Did he do any time?




No, First offence, but with the other company he is going through trial right now and we are thinking (hoping) for a little. He got 50,000 from them and I even called and warned them. They denied even hiring him and then called later to tell me the bad news. An expensive I told you so. They thought I just didn't want to loose a salesman, as experienced ones are hard to come by.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess in any field, experienced honest help is hard to find. I am looking all the time.


----------



## Darin (Dec 12, 2005)

The problem in the construction industry, the "good" employees own their own business. There are a few that don't want the responsibility, but they are few and far between. Luckily in my field they don't have enough bank role to stay in business long. I have some guys who even say that they make just as much with me as they did owning a company because with insurances being so high etc. it took away from his profitability. This maybe true in many commisionable trades. You have to have minimum of 4 salesman that sell their fair share to make it worth while. This incident was an extreme case in my trade as it is usually the companies that are the thieves. Some companies string salesman along with commisions and then haul ass on them and leave them with nothing. So as a employee, you have to interview the company you work for in my opinion. There are scammers and spammers in every crevis of the nation. You just have to be smart enough to figure out who they are. I pay for checks now on people who handle money especially.


----------

